# Phrag. Wossner Supergrande



## e-spice (Jun 21, 2017)

This is a favorite of mine that almost died a few years ago but made an unexpected recovery. It has an odd, bad smell.







And here it is with Devil Fire.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 21, 2017)

Great dark color!


----------



## blondie (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice I love b it congrats


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2017)

sublime


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 22, 2017)

very nice, these are great


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 22, 2017)

Oooooooo. That's a nice dark red clone. Now I'm jealous. Exceptionally nice. You should take it in for judging.

As per the scent, there are some around here that'll call you crazy, but I believe you. I never noticed it on my WSG, but I have a different humboldtii hybrid whose flowers were noticeably scented.

I recall it smelling a bit like animal urine but without the foul/rank notes, just the musky and perfumey elements. It's not something that people would call pretty, but I thought it was far less offensive than the more notorious Bulbophyllums. Of course, your plant and my plant could smell completely different given that they're two different hybrids, but I assume there's probably some resemblance.

I found it odd since there was really no mention of humboldtii/popowii having fragrant/scented flowers in any literature (online & in books) that I could find.


----------



## e-spice (Jun 22, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Oooooooo. That's a nice dark red clone. Now I'm jealous. Exceptionally nice. You should take it in for judging.
> 
> As per the scent, there are some around here that'll call you crazy, but I believe you. I never noticed it on my WSG, but I have a different humboldtii hybrid whose flowers were noticeably scented.
> 
> ...



Thanks - yes I think you are accurately describing the smell. It's pretty strong too. You can catch whiffs of it throughout the living room.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 22, 2017)

Wow, awesome WSG! Great colour and pouch pattern! The recovery was definitely worth it!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 22, 2017)

That red is exceptional and I think a clear improvement to most of the caudatum/popowii types which tend to look more chocolate colored in my plants.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 22, 2017)

:clap: Both are beautiful Geff ! Happy it recovered for you and good to see you post again !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2017)

They are both beautiful. But I do wonder is the red is a little less intense in real life.


----------



## e-spice (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the nice comments.



SlipperFan said:


> They are both beautiful. But I do wonder is the red is a little less intense in real life.



I think the color is accurate Dot.


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2017)

The dark blood red color is magnificent and I've never
seen one with such intense color. I'm jealous too...I want
one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 23, 2017)

Just gorgeous!


----------

